# Snake ID



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

One of my buddies had a lady come into work offering to sell him a 4 ft. snake that she said was a Burmese python. I'm not whether or not it was, i haven't seen it, but my buddy thought that it was not a Burmese. The only description he could give me is that it was a light brown snake with red pattern on it....? I have been googling pictures and looking over species of snakes, but i thought i would check here. What would you think it could be? I am assuming its a pretty common snake (the price she was asking is real low).......any input would be greatly appreciated, thanks guys!
AJ


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Sound to me more like a common boa constrictor, or red tailed boa. The light brown under the red saddles makes it sound that way.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

just a wild shot in the dark ....

sounds like a rtb


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i would get a pic that way we can tell for sure. that could end up being a very large snake if it truely is a BP


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I could rattle off 10 or 20 snakes meeting that description.


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

my buddy decided that it wouldnt be a good idea to just take the snake, and he didnt have the means to get a pic of the snake, thanks for the help guys
AJ


----------

